# Turner's block



## Horatio (Aug 23, 2015)

You know, like writer's block. Since that big mesquite bowl I turned last weekend, its been pretty slow and I've had alot of failures, blow ups, and things that just didn't work. I can reflect on it positively and recognize that I'm still learning and such is the way of self taught skills, you might develop something very well but adjacent skill sets and capabilities lag woefully behind. And I blew out the belt on my Rikon so I was down a couple days until I made my way to Woodcraft yesterday. 

I had chucked up a very knotty, punky piece of mesquite from the same log the bowl came from so lots of burl but more bark inclusion and sapwood besides. I decided to make a tall vase and when viewed across the room, it looks awesome but......Yeah, the hollowing didn't go so hot. Too tall for the drill press, to heavy for the tailstock chuck which is a cheap piece of junk and the hand drill was a disaster. Too heavy and awkward to hollow on the lather with tools no matter how well I chucked it. Just pain. 

I'm aware part of the problem is that I have this need to turn new and interesting things. I could turn little mesquite bowls till the end of time but that's boring, I guess. I've got some ash around but its rock hard and difficult to cut on the bandsaws, even with a brand new blade and really tough to turn. 

Truth be told, I'm doing this for fun and as a stress valve but it would be nice to get a few nickels for my items now and then to throw back into the shop. I'd be happy to be able to fund sand paper and a can of finish now and then. My economically challenged wife has an Etsy shop and I'm considering giving over a few things to see if I can have any success with it. /shrug.

I expect that's a dead horse that has been beaten to death on many a art/craft form. "How do I sell my stuff?" I'm fully convinced that in some or many cases, a tone-deaf oblivious arrogance is an asset as I boggle at how some folks are successful at any number of different things including selling their art. I'm going to give it a go and see what happens. 

Anyhow, off to church.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 23, 2015)

That mental block happens a lot for me... Just can't figure out what to turn. Watching a video or thumbing through a magazine will give me inspiration at times. Going through old posts on this forum and others can be inspiring too.

Selling? I can't help you there, but your wife's Etsy experience may serve as a guide.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 23, 2015)

Start making knives ... That's what I did

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2015)

Take a walk through the SWAT gallery and snap a few images. You'll get more ideas than the list of Obama (or Bush et al.) broken campaign promises.

SWAT 2015

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Aug 23, 2015)

With you there on the "block"!
Sometimes I look at lots of pictures--on the web or books or galleries, or Sometimes I cut an odd size piece of wood/blank--just to see what I can make out of it. 
As for selling, I'll rent booth space at various Market Days or Craft affairs--but only after I've scouted them out to know what the prices are and adjust mine if I need to. Of course that shoots a weekend (only time I can do stuff like that).


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 24, 2015)

I think that for a lot of folks, the block goes hand in hand with a lack of inspiration. The question is...why are you lacking inspiration? Is it a lack of good wood to turn? Is it that you are bored with the shapes you've been turning? Is it that you are tired of turning small things (and want/need a bigger lathe)? Is it because what you've been turning is now just...routine, and there is no more learning curve or 'figuring out' to it?

I'd suggest branching out of what you're comfortable turnings. I've found that some of the most fun pieces I've turned were ones I had to figure out just how in the hell I would do it. Maybe because I didn't have the tools to do it traditionally (two part hollow form), or a natural edge bowl with a lid (how do you match rim?), or a segmented bowl.

Now, I DO sell my turnings. So, generally speaking, I don't feel a 'need' to come up with the new and different. My inspiration usually comes from wood that is super nice. I just can't wait to see how they are going to turn out. But the occasional 'figure it out' piece really gets my creative juices flowing. I had a discussion with @DKMD about a Beads of Courage box he made recently. And the process of figuring out just 'how' to make it all come together is what I think was as much fun for him as the execution of it. And that is a trait we share. 

So, I think the bottom line is to find out just 'what' inspires you. Then keep following that to keep you driving on. If it is doing 'new' things, just be prepared for a fair number of failures...each one is an experiment. If it is pretty wood, be prepared to spend a lot of time (or money) in your quest.

Back to the selling, I'm not the one to give you the best advice on this. I'm an all or nothing kinda guy. So, for me, it was: Get the booth, design the layout, make it look as professional as I can...lights and all, signs, a trailer to hold everything (so I don't have to load and unload my truck for every show, insurance, Fed Tax ID number, State business license (these three last ones were required in my State if I wanted to sell anything from my shop and still be covered my any insurance...home owner's insurance won't cover me), etc, etc. So, if you just want to sell a few things, I'm not your guy for advice, sorry.


----------



## Horatio (Aug 24, 2015)

I think I chose my title poorly in that its more a matter of translating ideas to actual works. I need to allow the trial and error process to fully play out more and not let myself get frustrated.

This craft is one that both requires and teaches patience and I should listen more often to my own advice in that regard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Ford (Aug 24, 2015)

I read two issues into your post; one was frustration (it happens to all of us), the other was looking for ways to make money with turning. I sell a turning once in a while but do NOT really make money at it. I think it is possible to make some money turning pens, other small items and small bowls. Large, ornate or really fine things have to be quite expensive making it difficult to sell enough of them.


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 24, 2015)

Dennis Ford said:


> Large, ornate or really fine things have to be quite expensive making it difficult to sell enough of them.



Dennis, that's pretty much all I sell...bowls. My average sale is about $200. But I'm not just selling here and there. I actively seek out shows...the best ones for 'me' within a reasonable distance. But location has a lot to do with it. I live in an area where I can pick and choose what shows I want (and make sure I'm not doing the same ones as buddies of mine), and still do 8+ shows a year (most of them are multiple day shows). Now, I'm not a professional. What I mean by that is that I don't sell to put food on the table. I'd either starve, or I'd have to do a LOT more shows to turn that kind of profit. Between my business insurance and booth fees, I've got to clear about $5K to break even. The last two years have been about acquiring all I need to do shows well and efficiently...so, what I made last year (after all expenses and taxes) paid for some large tool purchases, an enclosed trailer, a real show canopy (not an Easy-Up), and other stuff. Now in my third year, I'm starting to get residual sales, internet sales, and repeat sales. I think this year, I might actually make some money. But still not enough to make a living at it, and almost all off of larger type items (bowls, hollow forms, platters). But I also do this part time. Some weeks, I get 15-20 hours in the shop. Sometimes I go weeks or months without going in there. The point (sorry for the long drawn out post), is that you can make some extra ching on the larger items, too. But I think your point (and it is a valid one) might be that the little items are easier to sell one here/two there.


----------



## Horatio (Aug 24, 2015)

I didn't really mean to construe that I'm looking to turn this into a money making enterprise. I simply do not have the developed skill to translate my work into profit. Sure, it would be nice to have someone toss a few coins my way because at some point, I will exhaust my Christmas gift list. Re-reading my post, it sounded a little whiny and for that, well, meh, sorry. 

In terms of blockage...I think its more down to a gap between ability (and tools) and ambition. I need much more practice and patience before I get to a point where I can turn or create things that make me proud aside from the occasional one off like my burl bowl. 

I'm digging through alot of scrap right now after cleaning up my salvage yard and most everything has flaws, cracks, worm holes, etc. We'll get there, not too terribly concerned about it. I go make sawdust, the chips fall where they may.


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 24, 2015)

Andrew, I (personally) did not read your post as whiny at all. I read it as a post from a guy from a place that I think most (if not all) of us have been. So, I (for one) was just trying to offer some words of encouragement. I hope I didn't make it sound like I misinterpreted your tone.

I would like to point out that it is difficult to take you seriously (sometimes) with that avatar!  I am embarrassed to say that I recognize it, but can't put my finger on the actor/role/movie.  I feel like I really ought to know.  So, this is my bad, not yours.

Back to the topic... If it makes you feel any better, cracks and splits and voids happen. They just do. So, don't overlook those pieces as long as they are safe to turn. No, I'm not a nervous Nellie. But as long as you don't think it'll blow up on you, don't let some cracks stop you from turning beautiful wood!

Ability is a factor of knowledge and talent. Ambition is a factor of desire (we ALL go through our ruts). And pride in our work comes from success in accomplishment. If you tackled something you hadn't previously...hats off to you. And don't expect every turning to be a success or home run. Chin up, gouge forward, chips to the side. If nothing else...as the saying goes... Throw enough (*$& against the wall, some of it will stick! Keep throwing it against the wall until you understand what is making it stick. Pretty wood will make some stuff stick that if it had been plain wood, it would have be...meh, overlooked. But good form will almost always prevail. The combination will ALWAYS be a hit.


----------



## Horatio (Aug 25, 2015)

For the record, the avatar is actor Oliver Reed as Proximo the gladiator trainer in the movie Gladiator. Liked him because he was a grizzled, tough old guy - though I have since heard he was areal jerk off set. He died right around the time the movie was being made,


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 25, 2015)

I struggle with creativity all the time and some days just can't get into turning....... So far I make small stuff and will continue this route for quite a while. I have found for myself, that figured/funky wood allows me to keep shapes simple and let the wood grain do the talking so to speak. On the days that I just can't wrap my brain around turning something, I will usually cut wood up or clean my work area up. I have even sat down w pen and paper and start attempting to "draw" shapes ( I suck at drawing) to get ideas and/or motivated ............. WB certainly helps me w ideas !


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 25, 2015)

I keep the activity of turning fresh by stepping away from it from time to time and doing other stuff, flatwork, etc. You can browse through the AAW galleries and see a zillion images of every type of turning imaginable, great place for ideas... I would try putting some of your stuff on Etsy, what could it hurt?


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 25, 2015)

Horatio said:


> For the record, the avatar is actor Oliver Reed as Proximo the gladiator trainer in the movie Gladiator. Liked him because he was a grizzled, tough old guy - though I have since heard he was areal jerk off set. He died right around the time the movie was being made,



Proximo! That's it. One of my favorite all time movies...ashamed that I didn't recognize him/the character. Grizzled and tough...yeah. But he certainly looks grumpy in this shot...


----------

